# Preferment Poolish



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 12, 2021)

Yet again i got asked if i can make a couple loaves. Yeah i can.

How much?
Just buy me a bag of king arthur unbleached all purpose flour and thats it.
So she bought me a 10lb bag of ka ap  

For those that want to know.

KA= King Arthur
AP= All Purpose Unbleached. 11.7% protein

This recipe will do 2 bouile.

Poolish recipe
500g KA AP
500g 80* filtered or bottled water.
0.4g Saf instand dried yeast.

Mix the yeast with the flour good. Then add the water and mix well. I start with a large spoon then a stiff spatula so i get all the flour at the bottom and around the inside.
The poolish was made at 7p and will sit covered for 12-14 hours.








BB Tomorrow


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2021)

Bake day along with the monsoon rains.









Hey they do it on the weber group. This is the second loaf.













Ok you ask why is one darker when its from the same dough?

The dark one was baked at 500* and the light was at 450* which took little longer to bake. I go in cold with the pan.


----------



## Smokensalt (Apr 27, 2022)

That's some sexy looking bread


----------

